# HILFE.>Kassendiagramm



## winsonson (17. Dez 2007)

Es wäre sehr nett, wenn wir jemand helfen könnte!


In einem Beispielunternehmen ist die Arbeit nach Projekten organisiert. Das Projekt hat mindestens einen Projektleiter und einen Namen. Dazu kommt eine beliebige Zahl von Projektmitarbeitern. Projektleiter und Projektmitarbeiter werden als Mitarbeiter geführt. Der Projektleiter ist selbst auch Mitarbeiter. Ein Projektleiter darf nur genau ein Projekt leiten.Es hat sich als günstig erwiesen, wenn jedem Projekt 2 bis 3 externe Berater zur Moderation zugeordnet werden. Ein Projekt verfügt über ein Projektkonto und besitzt eine Projektdokumentation. Unternehmensweit gibt es eine Dokumentation, die jedes Projekt und damit auch jede Projektdokumentation kennt. Die Dokumentation stellt Projektdokumentationen zusammen. 

das ist angegeben:


----------



## Guest (18. Dez 2007)

vielleicht evtentuelll schon...... aber nur ganz bedingt !   ???:L


----------



## Guest (18. Dez 2007)

unter welchen voraussetzung?????


----------



## SnooP (18. Dez 2007)

Ohne jetzt mal "Gast" zu kommentieren - wo genau liegt denn das Problem? Bzw. fang doch erstmal mit nem Klassendiagramm an und frag, ob das so richtig ist... ich werd jetzt bestimmt keins malen und hochladen - das ist mir zuviel Aufwand zudem ich auch sicher nicht deine Hausaufgaben machen will...


----------



## ARadauer (18. Dez 2007)

was is das für ein pfeil? assoziation? geht der nicht in die falsche richtung? projekt hat doku, oder seh ich das falsch?

aja wie war die frage? uml diagramm malen? gerne, pn, ich schick dir meine konto nummer....


----------



## Guest (18. Dez 2007)

ich habs versucht:


----------



## ARadauer (18. Dez 2007)

setzen 5!

Der Mitarbeiter hat eine Variable Projektleiter und einen Projektmitarbeiter als String (Text)

ich würd sagen du musst die beiden von Mitarbeiter ableiten...


----------



## Guest (18. Dez 2007)

ich kenne mich mit dem programm nicht so gut aus......hab sie einfach so deklariert, ist nicht so wichtig


----------



## HLX (18. Dez 2007)

Was ist ein Kassendiagramm?  :lol: 



			
				Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich kenne mich mit dem programm nicht so gut aus......hab sie einfach so deklariert, ist nicht so wichtig



Doch, ist es. In deinem Fall hat ein Mitarbeiter einen Projektleiter und einen Projektmitarbeiter. Das macht keinen Sinn. Halte dich an ARadauer.

In deinem Modell ist ein Moderator genau einem Projekt zugeordnet. Das steht so nicht in der Aufgabe.

Edit: Du musst auch noch die Projektdokumentation und das Projektkonto aufnehmen


----------



## Guest (18. Dez 2007)

als was.....atributt oder klasse????


----------



## winsonson (18. Dez 2007)

nochmal zum verständnis:


----------



## HLX (19. Dez 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> als was.....atributt oder klasse????



Das steht dir eigentlich frei. Obwohl eines davon wahrscheinlich als Klasse gewünscht ist. Ich würde beide als Attribute aufnehmen, da keine weiteren Informationen zur Klasse abzubilden sind - spart somit Platz. :wink:


----------

